# PA IRC R313.2 ?



## tbz (Aug 17, 2020)

Looking to see if we have any PA inspectors that can answer a brief question if residential single family homes are required to have sprinklers in them per R313.2?

If that was adopted as is or modified and removed for new homes?


----------



## classicT (Aug 17, 2020)

From what I can tell, it has not been removed via a State Amendment. May want to check local AHJ amendments.


----------

